

Playing with CSS out of boredom - MrKristopher
http://kristopherwindsor.com/sillycss/part1.html

======
rikacomet
a little description would have been better, took me few seconds to kick in :D

~~~
MrKristopher
Ha sure, next time. I'll try to find some better uses of rotation, but this
one was good for tonight. ^^

